# index auf webspace ?



## z0oL (9. März 2003)

hi,

hab eine kleine frage. ich weiss zwar nicht, ob sie hier herein passt, aber ich versuchs einfach mal:

ich hab ein paar bilder auf meinen space geladen. wenn ich dann das verzeichnis im browser aufrufe, wird leider kein index angezeigt, sondern nur ein 404.
ich hätte gerne, dass alle dateien in einem index angezeigt werden, hab aber echt keine ahnung, wie ich das machen kann (also OHNE index.php oder sowas!

Danke


----------



## Dick Starbuck (9. März 2003)

Guck mal ungefähr 5 Posts runter...  

Klick!


----------

